# Wood vs Metal Studs in Barn



## woolieboolie (Feb 5, 2014)

So, as we are now planning the layout of our new homestead, we are looking at plans for barns. Now, I know there are metal buildings and have talked with a couple reps from different companies for them. However, we really like the look and "feel" of a particular barn plan that is NOT a metal building.

That said, I am wondering if it would be beneficial to frame the building with metal studs instead of wood. We will have stalls in the barn for sheep and goats and I was thinking that due to moisture/urine, etc that metal might be a better, longer lasting option.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

It will make your fire insurance a little cheaper, there is a housing development up the street from me and all the homes are metal framed houses. their ins is a lot cheaper.....


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

IF the metal is going to stay soaked in urine, my guess is even galvanized metal isn't going to hold up.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you ding metal, animals get sliced open... ding wood, they'll end up scratching on it... like TnAndy said, expect corrosion...

Being a scrounger (and a tight wad) I'd have to go with wood (doesn't hurt I have a sawmill and unlimited 'free' wood) as I can always find free wood (construction sites, demolishing barns, etc.)... haven't come up on a single metal stud yet...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Metal studs are best if both sides are sheathed, not as strong if inside has no sheathing or part way up....James


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

If you want metal studs go for it, but you will pay for it. 

It takes more man hours to install. The materials cost more. There is a lot of accommodations that has to be made along the way, like the wiring. You can't just run romex through the holes. I could go on and on. 

Structurally it could be superior with or without sheathing. It comes from 25gauge to 10gauge. In a variety of sizes. Metal studs are manufactured for light duty interior partitions to major load bearing structural applications. Way above and beyond what you would need. 

I am a commercial builder and wood is a dinosaur in our line of work, and I prefer metal. I would not recommend it for a barn though. 

It is not to say you cannot, it is just not the right product for that application. I would build a barn with it if I had a lot of surplus from my projects. I would sheath the interior because it does have sharp edges. My concern would be the bottom track. It does not have a rolled edge. 

You can do it if you really want to put the money in it, and gain no real benefit. Insurance will not help with flammable products on the interior like plywood.


----------



## woolieboolie (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you for the replies! I am hoping to be a better hand than to let urine sit and puddle, but I am sure it does get into the woodwork, or at least I'm guessing. Whether it is wood or metal we go with, the interior will likely be insulated and sheathed otherwise it would just be a hothouse in this relentless Texas summer sun.

I guess we still have some thinking and praying to do about this one.


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

woolieboolie said:


> Thank you for the replies! I am hoping to be a better hand than to let urine sit and puddle, but I am sure it does get into the woodwork, or at least I'm guessing. Whether it is wood or metal we go with, the interior will likely be insulated and sheathed otherwise it would just be a hothouse in this relentless Texas summer sun.
> 
> I guess we still have some thinking and praying to do about this one.


 Good luck. 

You can do it if you chose, just understand what sizes, gauges, applications etc. If you send me a plan, I could give you an accurate estimate, to include material suggestions. I could give you gauges and sizes, so that you can price it locally. You would get the materials from a local commercial drywall supplier. 

It does have it's advantages. For example you can achiever longer spans, so could be helpful with lofts etc.


----------



## michaelortiz (Sep 24, 2014)

We recently build a house having metal pole barns colorado springs made up of light-gauge, galvanized steel. The reason behind selecting metal frames is that unlike wood, steel does not retain moisture or change its shape over time. Another advantage of steel framing over wood is that steel is not flammable i.e. like wood, steel will not contribute to fire.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

If it matters, I believe metal has a higher thermal transfer rate, or lower R value.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I would use wood,


----------

